# Danner East Ridge 800g Boots, 9.5 mens $175.00



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

These things are in great shape, worn 3 times, never on any hikes, only around camp one day, the other times around the neighborhood/house. Too warm for me! Made in the USA. $175.00

Link to KSL:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35509413&cat=225


----------

